# CC through the I.C.E. with the G.F.



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I was finally able to compel someone to go on an ice fishing date with me. We hit Currant Creek, one of my favorite ice fishing destinations. There was only 1 other group on the ice near the dam and they had caught a few when we showed up around 10 (I realize that is slothfully late for a fisherman, but trying to get a girl to leave early is hard enough...and we were 20 minutes gone when I realized I had forgotten the bait :shock: ). So yeah. We skated our way to the little bay on the east side and to my horror there was a gigantic pressure ridge right on the spot I wanted to drill. It was 8 feet wide and already groaning and sliding, so we moved a short distance away and started boring. Or as Rachel put it, we "got some holes dug". Before I could even get the tent put up I heard the sound of drag and she was reeling something in. I was like _(O)_ when she pulled this out of the hole:

























A short time later she tagged another fish. Just a planter 'bow but she wanted to compare the size:









Meanwhile I could not buy a trout. I missed a few and eventually we decided to relocate the tent and both fish inside for a bit. I managed a decent rainbow of 15", a planter 'bow, and a fat whitefish. 









Fishing ended up being really slow for the most part but it was great to be out and chalk up Rachel's first ice fishing trip ever. Other notable facts from the trip:

1. Women may lose their appetite for ramen noodles after handling worms.
2. It is possible, though difficult to retrieve a bottle of orange juice that has fallen into the hole and sunk. A size 8 treble hook and some luck is all you need.

We caught everything on white jigs/waxworms, ice was 10" solid, sun was shining 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding! Any girl who is willing to walk on ice and take goofy pics with the fish is okay in my book  That's a lot of ice to dig those holes through!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Saaaaaweeet!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I was working in the shop the last 2 days missing you. Now I know it was for a good reason.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice report. I spoke with a couple of guys that have gone up to CC (as did I) and everyone is saying that it is way slow no matter what you use. I only managed a few in an all day trip up there myself. Nothing really super nice to speak of. Most everything I even marked on the finder was in the shallow area, 8 to 15 feet. Maybe next year it will be better. But good on you guys for catching a few.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We were there on the 26th near the dam. It was SLOOOOW until 10 then it got hot for an hour. Some brusers came up out the ice. The worst part came when we were taking down our tent getting ready to leave... I heard a scraping sound and we looked over to see my wifes pole and stand getting pulled into a hole! We lost the pole, I ran the camera down to the bottom and looked around, found the rod holder but no sign of the pole . I drilled a few more holes at different points 30 yards out and we ran some lines to the bottom hoping to snag it but nada.

Still brought home 5 nice big bruisers, 3 bows, 1 cutt and 1 tiger. I've never heard such noisy ice in my life though... 


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool trip!

Great looking cutt that she got. Glad you two had fun.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Now that's a keeper!!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

How was the road getting up there to the dam? Still icy?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Went back up to CC and I scored BIG TIME this time. I figured it out. Last time (read above) I fished shallow, WRONG!!!! Fish DEEP, 35 to 45 feet deep, caught quite a few tigers right off the bottom, real nice ones too!!! The bows I caught and the cuts were all cruising through at 18 to 24 feet. The cuts I caught were pink almost orange/pink on the outside, simply beautiful. Awesome trip, weather was fantastic, road going in is great condition, and the ice is way thick. Go get yourself a bunch.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah the road was a little slick in spots but no big deal if you're careful. And it was melting off quite a bit by the time we came home. Glad to hear someone figured it out, 5wt! I've always done really well fishing shallow this time of year but now I know that's not always the way to go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice I'm always trying to talk my girl into going. She's a summertime only fisher woman ha ha

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.776122,-111.895877


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They were deep when we were there as well. Nothing shallow.


-DallanC


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

El Matador said:


> I was finally able to compel someone to go on an ice fishing date with me. We hit Currant Creek, one of my favorite ice fishing destinations. There was only 1 other group on the ice near the dam and they had caught a few when we showed up around 10 (I realize that is slothfully late for a fisherman, but trying to get a girl to leave early is hard enough...and we were 20 minutes gone when I realized I had forgotten the bait :shock: ). So yeah. We skated our way to the little bay on the east side and to my horror there was a gigantic pressure ridge right on the spot I wanted to drill. It was 8 feet wide and already groaning and sliding, so we moved a short distance away and started boring. Or as Rachel put it, we "got some holes dug". Before I could even get the tent put up I heard the sound of drag and she was reeling something in. I was like _(O)_ when she pulled this out of the hole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome report!! She's a hottie! And, your date is pretty cute too...


----------

